# [ INTEREST CHECK ] Hobby Exchange RPG



## nuada (Apr 26, 2021)

I was thinking of setting up a RPG where we interact as our fursonas/OCs but, instead of it being a plain RPG, we offer lessons in whichever hobby we feel we have that we're able to give insight into on a weekly or monthly basis. For example, if someone is skilled in poetry, they'll host a little workshop one month where they give tips, tricks, information and a prompt to get everyone involved. At the end of the month, people would turn in their poems and it'll be anonymously posted by the lesson host for everyone to vote on! The more votes your piece would get, the more points your character will earn, which they can then use for various things (I'm still trying to decide on that part!).

Thoughts?


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2021)

I like playing video games


----------



## Bllst (Apr 26, 2021)

Ah, that's a lovely idea, and it'd be a nice way to brush up on our own skills while learning new ones. I like hearing people talk about things they care about.

Figuring out what to teach would be tricky, since a good chunk of my hobbies don't translate well to that format (I mean, I can talk your ear off about medieval tactics, but unless you want to get some pointy sticks and rumble, it's gonna be hard to grade that).


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 26, 2021)

That does sound interesting.
Welcome to Marius's Guide to Birding


----------



## Mambi (Apr 26, 2021)

nuada said:


> I was thinking of setting up a RPG where we interact as our fursonas/OCs but, instead of it being a plain RPG, we offer lessons in whichever hobby we feel we have that we're able to give insight into on a weekly or monthly basis. For example, if someone is skilled in poetry, they'll host a little workshop one month where they give tips, tricks, information and a prompt to get everyone involved. At the end of the month, people would turn in their poems and it'll be anonymously posted by the lesson host for everyone to vote on! The more votes your piece would get, the more points your character will earn, which they can then use for various things (I'm still trying to decide on that part!).
> 
> Thoughts?



Sounds like fun! Lots of topics of interest I can chat about, or poetry as well.


----------



## The-Courier (May 1, 2021)

My main hobbies are firearms and writing, and I don't think I'm skilled enough at either to provide help.


----------



## Whimsycal (May 7, 2021)

This sounds lovely!!


----------



## Raevyn (May 7, 2021)

Quadrobics and writing, so count me in. <3


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 7, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I don't think I'm skilled enough at either to provide help.


I thought about this for a second, I can not provide insides in a topic either, but I am interested in all of your cool stuff... Count me in ^^


----------



## The-Courier (May 7, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> I thought about this for a second, I can not provide insides in a topic either, but I am interested in all of your cool stuff... Count me in ^^


Well, thanks. Most of the stuff on my FA profile are old and not really indicative of my writing quality now. I should get around to posting something else...


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 7, 2021)

My hobbies regarding RPG’s are firing them.


----------

